# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Επισκευή  SONY cdp-s27

## palexop

Αγαπητοί Φίλοι

Προσπαθώντας να αλλαξω το block με το laser σε ένα παλιο αλλά πολύ καλο SONY CPD -S27 έβαλα τις καλοδιολωρίδες ανάποδα και τώρα δεν λειτουργεί το μοτερ ενώ το laser με τα πηνία προσπαθεί να εστιάσει.

Τι ζημιά έγινε άραγε?? Καταστάφκε το block με το laser KSS-220A η τα κυκλώματα οδήγησης.
Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι ας με βοήθησει....

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εάν έβαλες ανάποδα την ταινία του KSS-220A δεν νομίζω να έγινε τίποτα.
Προφανώς ώμος γνωρίζεις πως επάνω στην πλακέτα υπάρχει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα προστασίας του laser με κόλληση, το οποίο πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί.

----------


## palexop

χίλια ευχαριστώ την  είδα την κόληση αλλά δεν ήξερα πως πρέπει να την βγάλω, θα επιχειρήσω αυριο πρωί πρωί...

----------

